

6 hours since launch and 125+ signups :) - chartburst

Chartburst.com launched today in beta. We've had an amazing response, with over 125 signups just 6 hours after beta launch.<p>Check us out and let us know your feedback and thoughts!
======
chartburst
www.chartburst.com

